# Melons



## debodun (May 27, 2018)

Of these melons, which is your favorite: watermelon, cantaloupe, honeydew.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 27, 2018)

I like watermelon the best.  I've been buying it every time I go shopping.  Not the whole ones but rather a slice.


----------



## RadishRose (May 27, 2018)

watermelon


----------



## CeeCee (May 27, 2018)

Watermelon!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 27, 2018)

Watermelon. Early in the season I practice my watermelon eating skills with slices because I'm never sure of the ripeness. Then at the peak of watermelon season I buy a whole one. Not those tiny puny round ones. I usually like the one way in the bottom of the big wooden container and the poor guy in the grocery store has to dive in to get it for me.

 For the next week I binge on the melon till my belly jiggles. Then I'm good till the following season. I might add that I wish they had the older varieties that had the big black seeds. I think they were much sweeter than today's melons.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 27, 2018)

I like them in the order posted!

I bought a watermelon this morning and have it chilling for tomorrow.

When I was a kid we used to sit on the front steps and have seed spitting contests.  

The old folks would fuss over the seeds drawing the ants so of course, we had to get out the hose wash away the seeds and squirt each other in the process, simple fun for simpler times.


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2018)

I bought a honeydew in the supermarket 2 weeks ago and left it on the kitchen counter to ripen a little more. I thought I save it for the holiday weekend (it's Memorial Day here in the U.S.). I cut it on Friday and figured I have 1/4 of it each day through Monday. It looked good but it was tasteless - not bad, just insipid.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 27, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Watermelon. Early in the season I practice my watermelon eating skills with slices because I'm never sure of the ripeness. Then at the peak of watermelon season I buy a whole one. Not those tiny puny round ones. I usually like the one way in the bottom of the big wooden container and the poor guy in the grocery store has to dive in to get it for me.
> For the next week I binge on the melon till my belly jiggles. Then I'm good till the following season. I might add that I wish they had the older varieties that had the big black seeds. I think they were much sweeter than today's melons.



You are totally correct about the sweetness of the seeded watermelons, Ruth, and I always look for some of those, too; but they are hard to find. 

Sweetness is apparently nature’s way of saying that the seeds are ripe and ready to be dispersed (by watermelon eaters); so the melon does not develop its full sweetness until the seeds are also totally ripe and ready to be used to start more melons. 
Since the seedless melons never reach this stage, they cannot develop the same sweetness as the seeded ones do. 
Early harvesting is probably why many of the store-bought melons of all kinds are not as sweet as ones that were picked ripe from the garden are.

Watermelon is my favorite also, but my second favorite is the bright yellow Juan Canary melons.


----------



## Don M. (May 27, 2018)

Cantaloupe for me.  I can almost live on them in the Summer when they ripen.  I usually plant way too many in my garden and wind up giving the neighbors, and the Senior center in town the excess.  I'm trying a different tactic this year...I planted one hill in early May, another last week, and will plant a couple more in mid and late June.  That way, perhaps I can space them out so I don't get excess all at once.


----------



## Buckeye (May 27, 2018)

Sorry, but when I saw the thread title "Melons" my 71 y/o guy mind went an entirely different direction....  

Now that I'm over the disappointment, I  guess I'm a watermelon person.


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2018)

I have an animal figurine that looks like it was made out of melons (or squash - same family).


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Sorry, but when I saw the thread title "Melons" my 71 y/o guy mind went an entirely different direction....



Like the man that stopped at a roadside farm stand and asked the farmer's wife to show him her melons?


----------



## RadishRose (May 27, 2018)

Debodun!


----------



## terry123 (May 27, 2018)

Has to be watermelon!!


----------



## NancyNGA (May 27, 2018)

Cantaloupe.  Don't care for watermelon.  Never bought a honeydew, and the only time I ever ate one was chopped up in a fruit salad at a restaurant.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (May 27, 2018)

cantaloupe


----------

